# Xmas Inquisition Competition (that rhymes)



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*Xmas Inquisition Competition*​Ok guys Xmas is coming and the Inquisition is feeling generous so I have decided to start a *competition.*

I want you to write a short story based on the picture below, no longer then 1000 words. 
Obviously it's going to be based on an encounter between the inquisition and daemons (as the picture below shows).
I will be accepting stories from the first of December until the 24th. It’s not a huge amount of time but more then enough for 1000 words. Plus the inquisition wants to give the winner an Xmas surprise.
The work has to be original and unpublished before the start of the competition i'll check originality for all entries.
Winner location will not be an issue but you must allow time for the Prize to be shipped. Expect a January delivery.
The judges will be myself and Kira and will be based on originality, style and content.
The winner will be notified on Xmas day by email.
There is only one prize to be won as the inquisition only awards the truly outstanding. As for the prize it’s self….








The winner will receive a brand new copy of Dan Abnetts Eisenhorn trilogy which includes Xenos, Malleus, Hereticus and another two short stories: Missing in action and Black cloth for a crown additional.

To enter the competition please email your short story to:
[email protected]

You will then also need to PM me the address you emailed from so I can make sure I can keep track of you all.

_This competition is not being run by Heresy (though is sanctioned by) so any complaints or problems should be directed to me._


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok i am only writing in here to keep this at the top untill soemone makes it a sticky. Dont want anyone missing out now do we


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

looks good I'm in

Chers,
Zboy234


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well only one person has replied so far, I hope more of you are entering and are just spending all your free time writting.
D


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll give it a go too.

Good luck with the judging!

:woefully uninspired cyclops:


----------



## kira (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been roped into being a judge, not sure how that works :s

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It works like this:

We send you our badly thought out waffle;
You pretend to read it;
You say you think mine's the best;
I get a nice christmas pressie.

I think that's how it works anyway!

:should really be writing instead of goofing about cyclops:


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

SOB vs Daemonettes of Slaanesh in girl on girl battle action - whoa baby!

'Her vibrating claw ripped open the metallic bodice of Sister Nymphomanus' figure hugging armour, the cool night air wafted gently onto her exposed and pert...etc, etc.'

I'll knock something out tonight...then I'll write a story! Hyuk yuk, these are the jokes folks. Don't forget to tip your Servitor.

Once again, I add nothing of value to an important thread. I am the bestest.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Sent in an entry, as well. Sadly, it was over 1000 words, so I had to cut out the comic relief provided by Inquisitor Red Orc... :grin: 
But now it's at 999 words; How very Tzeentchian of me...

Good luck to the other entrants :victory:.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks guys keep them coming


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it possible to get a closer shot of the inquisition please? Knowlege is power, after all  (and I can't see detail worth crap after the front bunker.)

Thanks, and yes, I'll have a go :wink:.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm with nathan, any chance of a better pic?


----------



## kira (Oct 10, 2008)

Steel Nathan said:


> Is it possible to get a closer shot of the inquisition please? Knowlege is power, after all  (and I can't see detail worth crap after the front bunker.)
> 
> Thanks, and yes, I'll have a go :wink:.


Ah rubbish I already cleared the table....
I'll get Dagmire to set them up again tonight as similar as poss and take some better pics for you. I agree though cant really see what going on too well.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

*here yo ugo*

Ask and you shall recive teh Inquisition is a caring establishment


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Much better, thanks .


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Much better pic. If I get some free time (yeah right) from work and everything I have to do. I'll try to get a story together and send it in.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, I have a second question. Does it have to rhyme? It says on the title (that rhymes) but it doesn't say anywhere in the rules that it has to rhyme. Just wondering...


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Just in case you're not joking Steel Nathan, I believe he was commenting on the fact that Inquisition and Competition rhymed in his post header.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, I might be able to coble somthing together tomoro, and I might not I'll get it writen as soon as I can. Thank you for the pic.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Eh, what the hell...I'll give it a go. I've never tried this sort of thing before, but there's a first time for everything, no? 

:drinks:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Keep the entrys coming guys its going quite well sofar. Nathan I was indeed refering to the title of the post. your story does not have to be a poem 
D


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

what the hells with the calidus assassain seems weird to have a psyker assassain versing a daemon army. i would think more along the lines of evisor assasain or calidus assassain. but seems a very cool comp. i might considder the comp. hehehe


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought it was a Culexus Assassin - which you would have in a daemon / witch hunter army due to the whole null Chaos thingymadoodle. Well the funny looking bugger is a Culexus in my story, so I hope I haven't screwed it up.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Got it in one Soldier. Daemons can coime through the warp using psykers as a door way


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Will try and stick somthing together over the next week... If not, I will most probably have somthing by the 24th


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

seems like fun, gots an idea, ok, its a superiour, 2 sisters, an inquisitor and an assasain with a lotta daemon thingys, know the name but im to lazy to type up

wrote it up and sent it in , good luck to all and a quick question, are all the stories posted on Heresy so we can see wat everyone else came up with?


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

i might get around to it...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

hells_fury said:


> seems like fun, gots an idea, ok, its a superiour, 2 sisters, an inquisitor and an assasain with a lotta daemon thingys, know the name but im to lazy to type up
> 
> wrote it up and sent it in , good luck to all and a quick question, are all the stories posted on Heresy so we can see wat everyone else came up with?



The wining story should be put up, maybe the top 3.


----------



## NeckbeardEpidemic (Aug 4, 2008)

yay i have 2 days to do this, oh how i do love a challenge


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Hurrah to everyone who completed this, sadly (for me at least) I failed to do so, but I want to say cheers to Dagmire and Kira for hosting it, good on ya guys, I hope you're enjoying the judging!

:really badly organised cyclops:


----------

